# Good Bye Niko



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

We had to put our 10yr old boy to rest this morning he had congestive heart failure and mounds of fluid in his belly... he wasn't moving around like he usually was, his breathing was rough we though it was his hips but it wasn't... this was the hardest thing my husband and I ever had to do, we got him Jan 2003 cause my husband and I tried and tried to have a baby, so we thought ok get a dog....2 weeks later I was pregnant  he has brought us such joy, a great, loyal best friend gentle as could be...back in Dec we got a new puppy Saber he is now goin on 5mo old, getting him was great cause its helping with the grieving but its still very hard, I cannot help but think of him and start to cry my eyes out, our 9yr old son has a sensory disorder so he has problems connecting to his emotions so he took it great, my husband and I are having a hard time...

Thank you for listening ...

RIP Niko


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss...I know it is very hard...heartbreaking, in fact....So sorry...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pieter (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry for the lose


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  It is never easy to let a friend go....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Niko. Having another dog can help so much. Run free Niko, run free.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We all share the pain you are going through. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My condolences.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for you loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, it is very hard.


----------



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much, it has been rough, I knew it would be hard one day, but this hard...Saber our 5mo old is looking for him, when he finished his food, he will run into our bedroom where Nikos bowl used to be to find more food and its not there, then he runs to the front door and lays down, its so sad to watch, and to think they only had since Saber was 8wks old which was Dec 26 together...waking up this morning was rough, Niko used to walk to each side of the bed and nudge our hands and talk to us, this morning there was nothing but when Saber came inside and ate he ran in and slobbered us..LOL I have never lost a pet how long does this take for the tears to stop...im an emotional wreck


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

scnj98 said:


> We had to put our 10yr old boy to rest this morning he had congestive heart failure and mounds of fluid in his belly... he wasn't moving around like he usually was, his breathing was rough we though it was his hips but it wasn't... this was the hardest thing my husband and I ever had to do, we got him Jan 2003 cause my husband and I tried and tried to have a baby, so we thought ok get a dog....2 weeks later I was pregnant  he has brought us such joy, a great, loyal best friend gentle as could be...back in Dec we got a new puppy Saber he is now goin on 5mo old, getting him was great cause its helping with the grieving but its still very hard, I cannot help but think of him and start to cry my eyes out, our 9yr old son has a sensory disorder so he has problems connecting to his emotions so he took it great, my husband and I are having a hard time...
> 
> Thank you for listening ...
> 
> RIP Niko


I am very sorry for your loss. My wife and I had to say goodbye to our 12 year old in February, and as in your case, she was with us through some pretty rough times. I'm still not completely over it, nor do I think I will ever be. It gets slightly easier each day though. 

Take it one day at a time, and know that as hard as it was, it was your final act of kindness to him. There are some beautiful stories under the "poems" thread above. I found some comfort in them.


----------

